# 5x100 rims



## Astone1999 (Jan 12, 2020)

My cruze is running 5x100 rims on it but I have a 1 inch spacer adapter to achieve that. Honestly looking for new rims. Does anyone else use a 5x100 lug pattern and can tell me what’s the max size you can go. Still on stock suspension. Thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Astone1999 said:


> My cruze is running 5x100 rims on it but I have a 1 inch spacer adapter to achieve that. Honestly looking for new rims. Does anyone else use a 5x100 lug pattern and can tell me what’s the max size you can go. Still on stock suspension. Thank you!


It is either 5x105 or 5x115 for stock rims. More than likely you are 5x105 unless you have a diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah...plenty of options in the stock 5x105 pattern (or 5x115 if running a Diesel), as mentioned above. No need to run any kind of spacer, let alone one that large.


----------

